# Van Damme & Chuck Norris ultimative Xmas Challenge



## CukeSpookem (23 Dez. 2015)

----Der Herausforderer




----Die Antwort




---- Die Fans




----Das Naturtalent


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

Nur hat es Van Damme wirklich gemacht


----------



## CukeSpookem (23 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Nur hat es Van Damme wirklich gemacht


Das Eichhörnchen guckt schon ganz beleidigt .......


----------

